# Post your internet speeds!



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey all!

After reading this depressing article ; *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...erage-internet-speed-asia-pacific-akamai.html , i decided to check the average of internet speeds for TDF users. 

So please post / poll your speeds.



Spoiler



Mine's 8Mbps!



Shiva


----------



## sksundram (Feb 18, 2014)

there's already a thread regarding to this. search it.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 18, 2014)

64 KBps
Fml

- - - Updated - - -



sksundram said:


> there's already a thread regarding to this. search it.


I havent seen one.A new thread for this is refreshing

- - - Updated - - -

There needs to be more options under <1


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> 64 kbps
> Fml
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



what is fml? 64kbps is even less than normal 2g speed.  Did you mean 64 KBps?


----------



## sksundram (Feb 18, 2014)

here you go :  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138028


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 18, 2014)

This is more cleaner as it is new, also it doesnt have a poll.  . That is more of a showoff type of thread, here im trying to see if we can better the national average. 

Can anyone tell me how to change the poll options??

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> 64 kbps
> Fml
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Can you suggest the divisions??


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> what is fml? 64kbps is even less than normal 2g speed.  Did you mean 64 KBps?



Yeah sorry its 64 KBps/512kbps
Fml means f my life

- - - Updated - - -



shivakanth.sujit said:


> This is more cleaner as it is new, also it doesnt have a poll.  . That is more of a showoff type of thread, here im trying to see if we can better the national average.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to change the poll options??
> 
> ...


One with 512kbps
Also there is FUP ,like 4mbps speed upto 8 gb and afterwards 512 kbps----in that case polls are not effective,though multiple option selective polls are better.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 18, 2014)

How can i change the polls??


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 18, 2014)

^^Mods?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 19, 2014)

why no option for >50 Mbps?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2014)

^^only home/personal connection speeds allowed,no office/institution line.anyway currently only you(NIT) & @Gollum(HP chennai office i think) here have access to >50mbps line for regular downloading purposes.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 19, 2014)

so you are saying 50MB and you can download torrents from HP workplace? no firewall ? no limited access? no one monitors this ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2014)

ask @Gollum but there are ways to download from workplace provided you have friends in right places & usage is kept under a certain limit.


----------

